# Why do we love tuna popping so much ?



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Seeing is believing.





 http://blog.epicedits.com/2008/09/02/who-wins-nikon-d90-or-canon-50d/


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

